# pstore is empty

## Uzytkownik

I'm trying to debug some issues for which dmesg or even better journal after hang would be great to have (essentially I got hang during suspend). But pstore is empty for whatever reason. What am I doing wrong?

```
% zgrep PSTORE < /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_EFI_VARS_PSTORE=y

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS_PSTORE_DEFAULT_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_PSTORE=y

CONFIG_PSTORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PSTORE_PMSG=y

CONFIG_PSTORE_RAM=y

% mount | grep pstore

pstore on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

% ls /sys/fs/pstore -al

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Aug 30 11:18 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 0 Aug 30 11:18 ..

% dmesg| grep -i pstore

[    1.677649] pstore: Registered efi as persistent store backend

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Any insights meanwhile ?

I only found:

https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/23554.html

https://coreos.com/os/docs/latest/collecting-crash-logs.html

So it perhaps needs to be manually mounted first,

and then it only fills if the kernel actually crashes and/or CONFIG_PSTORE_CONSOLE=y is set

----------

